# Looking for a stand for Fluval Flora



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

I picked up a Fluval Flora system over the holidays to try my hand at creating a planted shrimp tank.

Anybody know who sells the Fluval nano stand or a small stand that the tank will fit on?

Thanks

Lou


----------

